# Anybody here Deodexed a Thunderbolt ROM? Help.....



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

I am running a rom that I like but I do not want to deal with the hassle of it being an odexed rom. My themes go a lot further than just png and image edits and having the rom deodexed would be very beneficial... anyway, I am not asking for anyone to do it for me, just a heads up on how its done and what to use/do.... Thanks for any help you can give.....


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm using dsixda's kitchen...took a little bit to get it set up in windows. But once its goin its pretty user friendly after a few attempts.

I think jesusfreke has some tools that DeOdex files only that way u don't have to build a whole new ROM...Im mobile right now so I don't have links, but they r both on xda. Google "android kitchen" and should get u right to it









Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.......

Yeah, i saw that kitchen but i have never used the jdk so i shyed away from it... so you say its easy after the initial setup?


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

ecsnead69 said:


> Thanks for the reply.......
> 
> Yeah, i saw that kitchen but i have never used the jdk so i shyed away from it... so you say its easy after the initial setup?


You have the deodexed files you need

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

So can I just take all those and replace the ones in the original zip, then delete all the odex files, then install as normal? Thanks


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Also, I was looking thru your deodex zip and I found about four odex files? Have those four apps been deodexed?


----------

